# Who wants to see little Jack?!



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

He's 14 weeks! I can't believe it! *little boast* He's been sleeping through the night since he was 6 weeks so I'm a sane mummy. The rabbits seem to love him and are so gentle with him. Poor George keeps getting a bit too close when Jacks on his mat kitcking around and ends up being kicked on the nose. He's going to be rolling by the end of the week I think, he rolls onto his side but gets his arm stuck and falls back when he tries to move it.

George keeping guard for his new friend.


















And for those who have a thing for baby feet you can see them here.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

The baby and bunny pic is sooooooooooo cute! x


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Lovely pics. Am loving the 1st pic with Jack and his own personal 'bunny guard'.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

Aww he is such a lil cutie, I bet he is gonna be a heart-breaker when he gets older lol


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

He looks so much like daddy!!

Beautiful baby hun


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

Fab photo's what a lovely looking baby. very cute bun too


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Little video of Jack, notice Ember in the background having a little snack part way through.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awww bless him he is a stunner. I am one of those with a thing for baby feet  (hate feet in general....but baby ones are the sweetest things!!) Hello gorgeous boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ozzboz (May 10, 2010)

Both Bun and Jack are gawjus!!!


----------

